# Who's going to TWAS November?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have never been but it's the closest Aquarium club meetup to my house.

http://www.torontoaquarium.org/home.html

Warren


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what date is it??.. I wouldn't mind going sometime.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Third wednesday of the month typically. Nov 18th.

Warren


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you live in Toronto, it is the closest. Clubs are always looking for active members.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

My questions is, why don't we just make our own toronto club in the middle of GTA, instead of having to go to willowdale or waterloo or mississauga.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

This one (Willowdale) is accessible via subway, and not a very long drive for people with cars. So I wouldn't see the point of another club for people who never travel north of bloor. 

W


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Twas is north of bloor 

Edit - Oop, I just found my membership card, good till Feb lol. It's been awhile since I went.

Ppulcher, Bae, Knave and myself are members there. It's a small friendly club with some knowlegeable members. Usually a small auction in the meets I attended. I'd personally like to see it grow with more planted and SA cichlid nuts, (maybe it has since I was there last), and have more time to interact with the members. Meeting up with the members I mentioned, buying the odd plant or fish, and meeting a new contact here and there. The $25. fee is reasonable considering it's the closest club, when I have time to attend. You'd have to go, form your own opinion and see if it works for you.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Do I have to pay $25 for the first meeting I attend or do I get a 'freebie' first time?

W


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I attended a couple times, then paid up. Most clubs will allow that.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

I still think it would make life easier if we had a club smacked right in the center of GTA. Earl Haig isnt all that close to my house, and considering how much money I spend on my hybro bill keeping fish, my wife will flip if she found out im wasting gas going down to earl haig just to have a aquarist meeting thing LOL


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Ah the Missus, a potentially tough situation. 

My g/f is putting the pressure on to get my passport so I can locate some ADA Amazonia for my 75g tank in Buffalo, making a weekend out of it. We might even use her truck


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> Ah the Missus, a potentially tough situation.
> 
> My g/f is putting the pressure on to get my passport so I can locate some ADA Amazonia for my 75g tank in Buffalo, making a weekend out of it. We might even use her truck


Lucky you man. Last time I bought an acrylic sump for my tank, she made a big fuss about how i spend more money on my fish than her LOL, I ended up in the LV store down in yorkdale after that...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My wife has a moratorium on further tank expansion. Apparently she thinks I have more tanks than any mortal has a right to.  It's only ten, and the largest is only 50 gallons. I really need a 130 gallon tank. really really.

W


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> My wife has a moratorium on further tank expansion. Apparently she thinks I have more tanks than any mortal has a right to.  It's only ten, and the largest is only 50 gallons. I really need a 130 gallon tank. really really.
> 
> W


LOL, yeaa, I get the same problems too. Only way for me to solve these issues is a trip to the LV store.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

My tanks are limited, as I rent a small apartment. If my g/f was being truly supportive, I'd have a fishroom at her place


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well I had the same number of tanks in my small apartment before I moved into a house.

It was hard to sleep in my bedroom with that many tanks burbling, because in those days I had an air-pump running in each tank, plus the filter noise, times six tanks in my bedroom. 

W


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nowadays you know to use one large air-pump (quieter), to run 6 tanks, 
quieter, and uses less hydro 

I can sleep thru tank gurgling, when I don't hear it, I think 'what's wrong ? or 'where am I ?' There is a point when it gets too loud tho. My 40g is right behind me. Python time oh the joy...


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Gshock said:


> I still think it would make life easier if we had a club smacked right in the center of GTA.


You realize the GTA includes Toronto, York, Peel, Durham and even Halton?  I'm not sure what the geographic centre would be, but I think Yonge & Empress is pretty good 

Sadly I'll be missing the Nov. meeting. Out of town that night, just my luck.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

As it turns out I'll be making one of my rare appearances to pay a very generous and helpful Bae an outstanding debt, pay my fees for next year, and stock up on a few items. 

Andrew, it sucks that you can't make it ! It'll be good to catch up on stuff, need to pick your brain on some setup stuff, see what you need for your fishroom changes, we might be able to do some trading 

So who's coming ?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm bringing the following to trade or give away at TWAS meeting:

- Hornwort 
- a few small java ferns to get someone started.
- stems of indian rotala (do very well in low light)
- juvenile Convicts
- juvenile Platies


I can also provide snails, if anybody wants tiny ramshorns or large-ish MTS.

W


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You can bring any kind of aquarium related thing for the little auction they have at each meeting. Just bag some up, as many fish/plants per bag as you like, and label them with your name or initials or whatever and a number. You get a sheet of paper to put your name on, and list what you're selling by the numbers. The club takes 10% of the proceeds, IIRC.
People usually bring in plants, some fish and miscellaneous stuff. Most things go for a dollar or two, although it occasionally gets up there for an especially beautiful plant.

I bring in my 'weeds' and microworm starter cultures, and it always pays for the subway ride, at least. For me, it's not about making money but 'spreading the wealth' of stuff I have too much success growing! So I usually bring in several of everything so everybody who wants it can get it at the minimum price, and the club benefits.

People do use the meetings as an opportunity to meet up and make swaps arranged in advance, too.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Excellent. I'll have lots of baggies for trades, and some for auction.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd wouldn't mind trying a couple stems of that rotala.
Want to trade for a C. Undulata 'Copper' ?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is what is slated for the next 2 TWAS meetings:

· November 18Th - Zena will speak on “Seahorses”

· December 16th – Christmas Party – Party room Indoor Jungle 1285 Kennedy Road.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I find it kind of odd that the FW club is dong a meeting on a SW topic... sort of stepping on MAST's toes


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm interested in learning from S/W fishkeepers even at a F/W meetup,
it's all fascinating. There's zero chance of me starting any salty tanks,
other than brackish, but I'm interesting in knowing as much as I can about everything related to fishkeeping, salty or fresh.

W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well it's tomorrow night folks!

W


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be there too, with my grey UFC hat on


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll be wearing my "sudbury dinner jacket" (plaid sweater/jacket).

W


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*TTC problem alert for the meeting tonight (for downtown people)*

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/727602--thousands-caught-in-commuter-chaos?bn=1

Just in case you haven't heard, the TTC is in chaos -- the line is out between Eglinton and Bloor (shuttle buses are running), but all north/south routes are way busier than normal because of the backlog. The damage to the tunnel that caused this problem is not expected to be fixed before morning.

. . . so I will be the one who probably arrives late. . .

C.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I wore my ufc hat to make me look more whacky then the rest, but noone from here said hi. I'm a bit shy to walk over to pple if I don't know who they are for sure, then get the wrong person lol. There were a few pple wearing sudbury dinner jackets don't know if one was you Khuli. We'll get a chance to do a trade in the future I'm sure.

The presentation on seahorses was really informative and interesting.

Great deals on the plants, especially the anubias, java ferns, java moss, plus a ton of najas grass and amazon frogbit. I saw anubias in the condition that would sell for $20. in a fish store sell for $2. More plant tank enthusiasts and pple starting plant tanks should definately go, get some good deals (the money you'd save in plant deals would more then cover your yearly fee, then add plants of their own to add more variety. This would be great for the club as well as the members. I bought some V. gracilis at the end then gave half to another member. I'll do stuff like that sometimes since pple have done so for me. The auctioneer was a riot


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sous like it was a lot of fun! Maybe I'll take the night off of work for the next one and come!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Dafishman - thanks for sharing the V. gracilis with me - agree the presentation was awesome - but heck of a lot of work to keep and raise seahorses.

and get the other spare tanks started


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry I didn't find you DaFishMan. I was there right beside the laptop where the nice lady made the presentation about the Seahorses.

I got a bag o' guppies, and I still had a spare few bags of plants to give you, but I guess next time we'll have to be more intentional. I wrote "Kuhli Loach Fan" on my name tag, too.

I'll be there for December. That one is at the Indoor Jungle store's party room.

W


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

No problem, enjoy ! Don't forget I found pond snails on em, do a snail dip or crush for your bettas to enjoy. Telling me to set up my spares won't help me with my MTS. What kinda friend are you ? ROFL.

I'm prob going to replace my 10g with a 25g and put all the crypts in it so that other plants have room to grow outn the 40g. If my dorsigs pair up that'll be there home, until then, endlers and some bn fry.

Khuli, sorry, I'm not well this week so a bit off, didn't even think to look at the tag. If you were the guy buying up all the plants and had the old co2 tank, I was speaking to ya near the end of the meet. D'oh ! Nice meeting ya & definately you scored some sweet deals.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That wuz me. Good. Okay I think I'm all clear now.

W


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Warren - thanks for lending me the Ziplock bag


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

No problem. Hey I'll lots of Juvie Convicts for the January meeting, and maybe some fat guppies for the Auction. 

W


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi guys, yes, I was there. I admit I didn't look at hats as much as I should have. 
I was the one who put the "centrefold" in the auction. 

The talk was definitely impressive -- especially the home video of the male seahorse "giving birth." There is no way I'm going to raise seahorses, though. Too much work! 

I second DaFishMan on the sweet plant deals! All mine are in a bucket right now until I can get the time to de-parasitize them, rinse them, and put them in the tank.

C.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine are still in the bag I put them in lol.. I have the day off fri, maybe I'll get something done. Water changes & have to nail down which way to upgrade my 10g tank. Thinking I may use a 15-25g then shift all the crypts into it.


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

*TWAS Christmas party*

hey!

Joanna here from TWAS (I'm the one writing the minutes before the presentation!)

Our Christmas party will be at Indoor Jungle on 1285 Kennedy Road.
Dec 16th 7-9pm.

Fishy games, pizza & pop, door prizes, raffle and a santa's helper making balloon animals.



Indoor jungle is accessible by TTC - go to Kennedy Station by subway. and take 43 north (43 or 43B will take you to it).


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Is there going to be an auction (since we're in a store, maybe not?) and/or secret-santa thing (== random aquatic stuff swap).

W


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Is there going to be an auction (since we're in a store, maybe not?) and/or secret-santa thing (== random aquatic stuff swap).
> 
> W


we will have an auction - we spoke with the owner last night.

no secret santa but we will have raffle of fish stuff and other holiday stuff


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh good. I'm going.

That bag of guppies I paid $10 for ... had at least 2 females, and 2 males, and half a dozen fry. I have over 40 guppy fry in my tank now. Awesome. 



W


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

Gshock said:


> My questions is, why don't we just make our own toronto club in the middle of GTA, instead of having to go to willowdale or waterloo or mississauga.


it is in the middle of the GTA - we meet just off yonge street


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> My wife has a moratorium on further tank expansion. Apparently she thinks I have more tanks than any mortal has a right to.  It's only ten, and the largest is only 50 gallons. I really need a 130 gallon tank. really really.
> 
> W


hey warren

my parents have said the same thing - they said i'm not allowed any more tanks (in terms of number) but they didn't say anything about upsizing tanks  i still have the same number but a 10g is now 30, my 5g is now a 10 teeehee!


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> Great deals on the plants, especially the anubias, java ferns, java moss, plus a ton of najas grass and amazon frogbit. I saw anubias in the condition that would sell for $20. in a fish store sell for $2. More plant tank enthusiasts and pple starting plant tanks should definately go, get some good deals (the money you'd save in plant deals would more then cover your yearly fee, then add plants of their own to add more variety. This would be great for the club as well as the members. I bought some V. gracilis at the end then gave half to another member. I'll do stuff like that sometimes since pple have done so for me. The auctioneer was a riot


Thanks warren for the promotion 
Gary (auctioneer) is hilarious  
Warren - when guests said they found out through gta aquaria.. i was lost - I had a 'Jo' moment and totally forgot I posted on here about the club before - lolz.

we are a aquarium society, didn't say that we were specifically freshwater, though a great percentage of us do only have freshwater tanks. the speakers will vary on different topics and can include sw topics like Zena and her seahorses  Our auctions are usually stock, plants and etc from our own aquariums, as you saw. which means compared to the stores, you know exactly where this stuff is coming from, who you are getting it from and you can ask the seller specific stuff - like lighting, food, water, etc. That is priceless information you can't buy from a pet store.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Christmas Party @ Indoor Jungle*

Is it for adults only - or are kid(s) welcome

PS: does anyone have Yellow Labs and looking for a female kribenses.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I was thinking of bringing my 12 year old son. He has a goldfish tank, with two fancy goldfish. A black moor, and a fantail.

W


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Oh good. I'm going.
> 
> That bag of guppies I paid $10 for ... had at least 2 females, and 2 males, and half a dozen fry. I have over 40 guppy fry in my tank now. Awesome.
> 
> ...


you got more fry? yah, lee's (he's the one talking in meetings) guppies are amazing - huge, healthy, and females are popping out fry in the bag. I call those instant families, or a cheapie way of getting live fish food.

Bob S (is the treasurer) has amazing swordtails - red wag, pineapple, brick and you guys saw - lots of amazing plants!

The aquarium clubs also gives you opportunities to get access to stuff not always seen in pet & fish stores - species of fish, strains, oddballs, plants, etc. and amazing deals!

think about it - *$25 membership for the year* - its a pretty good deal especially with the following benefits...
*
Benefits of your Membership card enable you to:

-Attend all club functions including special members-only events
-Receive the monthly TWAS newsletter
-Borrow materials from the TWAS library* 
_(your membership card will be checked if you want to borrow items)_
* -Get discounts from several local aquarium and pet shops *
_(You will have to show your current (up-to-date paid) membership card to get discounts - for example --> big al's on kennedy and thornhill (yonge/steeles) will give you 10% off regular priced items --> food, equipment, fish etc just not tanks). We have instructed the stores to check for month/year validity on cards. _ 
* -Sell items at the monthly auctions*
_**(non-members and past members with expired memberships) are allowed to sell items at the monthly auction, but TWAS will retain a higher percentage of the selling price)_

--> you wonder why we would do that? 
the membership fees help us cover the expenses for our club - rental of room during the year, speakers, refreshments, buying books for our library, our membership fees to CAOAC (yes, our club has to pay for membership fees too!), prizes etc. so if you are not a member, the extra %age is a premium for our club to help balance out our costs.


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

novice said:


> Is it for adults only - or are kid(s) welcome
> 
> PS: does anyone have Yellow Labs and looking for a female kribenses.


kids are definitely welcome


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I was thinking of bringing my 12 year old son. He has a goldfish tank, with two fancy goldfish. A black moor, and a fantail.
> 
> W


warren that's how i got started years ago but for like a long time i didn't have fish, until my bf who's big into aquariums and fish got me started in 2008 with a 1.5 gal tetra cube. I had only that 1 tank until January 2009, now I'm at 6 tanks (5, 10 and 25 tall) and 3 of those 1.5 gal tanks.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

2 tanks running here, a 40g and 10g, with MTS potential due to the following.

empties - 75g (will replace the 40g)
25g (will replace 10g)
15g x 2
another 10g coming in
1.5g and 2.5g - holds fish foods


----------

